
American Schools Are Teaching Our Kids How to Code All Wrong - ShaneBonich
http://qz.com/691614/american-schools-are-teaching-our-kids-how-to-code-all-wrong/
======
marvel_boy
First phrase of the article: "The US Department of Labor projects that one
million jobs in computing will go unfilled by 2020"

This is just false. Similar lies are spoken in Europe. It is just a scam of
the "industry" to get more cheap labour.

------
pbhjpbhj
The author complains that kids are learning coding tutorials - like angry
birds ones on code.org. Having attended my (then 5yo) doing some of these I
think the level is about right. Just like we don't force kids to read chapter
books without illustrations at that age, 'horses for courses' as they say.

The angry birds type tutorials are a bit too closely lead buy they cover basic
variable use and loops and such. They also show the JavaScript produced by the
blockly frontend.

The objections seem a bit harsh given the target age ranges - if they're still
using only blockly at 15yo then you would be right to worry IMO.

